# The Apiarist Home (Beekeepers Cottage) October 2013 (pic heavy)



## mockingbird (Oct 14, 2013)

*Time to whack another report up!*

BUT
before I begin full credit goes to _Mookster_, who managed to piece together the history and everything inbetween for this place, his report is here with some beautiful photos which document it alot better than myself, an with alot more stuff which clearly is not inside anymore  
Its certainly worth checking out his report below, as it will give you a real insight into what was found and the tragedy about this place.
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23239#.UltefdKsjLQ

Well where do you start with a place like this, its hard to walk around as many others have said, due to the oddities laying around a foot or so from the floor, tonnes of letters and postcards remain some of which are unreadable now due to rain, but the ones that are readable are really interesting into the former families lives.

Outside the small bungalow huts, the remains of cars and trailer are rotting, alot of stuff I have seen in other reports in the past, show items inside the home, but now many items are scattered outside, I also noticed alot of papers down the roadside before entering the site, all scattered from the home itself, some of the items included Christmas cards and other letters. A real shame.

You certainly feel like your not meant to be here, the impression you get is hard to explain, maybe because of the tragedy that happened, but you really get that impression.
The piano still sits comfortably with music notes scattered on the keys, the left hand side of the piano still works, so I played a small tune, as I touched the keys for a brief moment I thought about how many people had played on this piano and been taught how to play on it, as letter inside revealed that either the mother or father taught music and philosophy, the letter also explained how they had been taught music inside this home, a rather interesting insight, along with the many others if you are able to sit through them all, its really worth the visit for the reading alone, some further letters inside here dated back to 1928, hard to believe this place has been only abandoned for 7/8 years.


*I changed the name in the title but gave it its forum name aswel, hope no one doesnt mind.* 

So on with my documentation of this place, sorry its picture heavy as im sure everyone understands, you just want to share everything you come across, I narrowed it down the best I could, as I seem to have hundreds of pictures of this place.

Enjoy




115 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




131 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




020 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




051 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




118 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




021 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




022 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




032 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




040 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




050 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




052 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




044 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




057 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




062 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




076 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




077 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




079 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




070 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




071 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




075 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




087 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




119 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




120 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




122 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




123 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




124 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




126 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




129 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




134 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




137 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




139 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




138 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




140 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




142 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




144 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




147 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




029 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for getting this far, as you can see so much to photograph, such a treasure and worth exploring even if it was a long drive. 

Mockingbird.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2013)

Fantastic photos, and enjoyed the write up too. Loving the Mohawk doll! 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, excellent photos and report!
good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Great report,so much to see.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice report and great shots. I find it quite amazing this place is still standing.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks alot everyone tried to show something abit different from all the other reports, or add my own twist on the place.


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 14, 2013)

My kind of porn! Those old letters make me salivate! Brilliant stuff.....think i may have another look...it'd be rude not to!


----------



## skankypants (Oct 14, 2013)

Was here earlier in the year.....first impressions when we first arrived was that it was going to be a waste of time,but as you have shown,there are some great little finds still there....thanks for posting..


----------



## MrDan (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice to see you've found some stuff that hasn't been posted yet, and that the wet hasn't gotten to all the paperwork yet!
I always said I'd go back and properly look through all the paperwork, after all there is a whole room of it!


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 15, 2013)

Glorious stuff thanks for posting.I had a record player like the one shown back in about 1972 the detachable lid came in two parts and contained the stereo speakers.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 15, 2013)

Great report!
Thanks..


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 15, 2013)

I was rather surprised to see alot of stuff still here, the letters are certainly getting damaged though, an nowhere to keep them sheltered, thanks again for the feedback, certainly makes the explores worthwhile


----------



## wombles (Oct 15, 2013)

Beautiful and emotive photography, set up well with a very well written lead in! Like all places, it always amazes and intrigues me to walk in the shadows of those that have been there before (and in some cases I imagine with a lot of us) where we have been when it was open!
well done squire!


----------



## mookster (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm amazed all the roofs haven't fallen in yet, seeing as how we found it only just hanging on before the deluge summer last year I thought the rains would have seen to it!

My photos were rubbish in comparison, all handheld and rushed as there was so much to see back then we literally were overwhelmed and didn't know where to start...


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 15, 2013)

its all still holding on shockingly!! floors are dodgy in places though, especially near some steps inside which lead you to freezers?!!
Unsure if they was when you went, but alot of the roof has fallen in and with the rain coming/snow I doubt much will be left.

I knew what to kinda expect, but still blown away by it all, asoon as I entered I stopped for a few moments and thought "okay where do I start".
Just wish some of the original items remained, an those items I saw down the lane wasnt taken from the house


----------

